
The best alternatives to Apple’s disastrous MacBooks - miles
https://www.cultofmac.com/664528/best-macbook-alternatives/
======
throw03172019
Is this a paid ad? Don’t get me wrong, I have the late 2016 MBP with the
TouchBar but “ disastrous“ is pretty harsh. The hardware besides the keyboard
has been fine.

